# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  giao diện của system properties

## quy263

mình muốn chỉnh sửa phần registered to và computer trong khung system properties ở my computer thì phải làm cách nào vậy.ai có cách chỉ giúp mình cám ơn nhiều

----------


## kaysone2911

cái này thì bó tay em cũng muốn lắm á

----------


## hoanggiang212

*trả lời*

mình tìm ra được cách thiết lập system properties rồi, nếu ai có nhu cầu thì thay đổi theo ý mình nha.
regedit / hkey_local_machine/ software/microsoft/windowns nt/currenverion đúp vào sẻ thấy registeredowner / chuột phải vào registered sẻ thấy modify/ điểm vào modify ....khung thay đổi xuất hiện: tên gì đó....bôi đen xóa gỏ cái tên mình thích vào + ok . thoát ra và reboot lại máy xem

----------

